# Channel 145 NASCAR "In-Car"



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

Last Sunday was the first week I've actually listened to this channel off and on during the races. I wasn't real impressed. Was just wondering what others thought of it? It seemed like the radio communications were too garbled and switched around too much to actually hear anything really entertaining. I've been using a Bearcat scanner _at_ the races for about 11 years, so maybe I'm just spoiled and used to having more control.  I usually scan a lot of drivers, but you need to hit "delay" to actually catch much of anything. Wonder if the guys managing this service know about that feature?  I know XM is just picking this up off of that internet service Trackpass. All I can say is I'm glad I'm_ not_ paying extra for this channel on XM as it was pretty disappointing to me.

Cheryl


----------

